# Distilled Water - From my AC Unit?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I know this is a cranky question but, maybe I could save some money so worth asking 

I have one of those poratble Air Con units that cools things down in my work room. A product of this cooling is water which I normally pour away.

Is this water 'distilled water'? I guess it's gone through the evapouration process.

John


----------



## xcomcreative (May 10, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> Okay, I know this is a cranky question but, maybe I could save some money so worth asking
> 
> I have one of those poratble Air Con units that cools things down in my work room. A product of this cooling is water which I normally pour away.
> 
> ...


Well not really. You are correct in that it is evaporation from the unit, but it is actually from the condenser. Meaning it will contain a large amount of lead and cooper. Also, there is no filtration of this water….keep dumping it out. Great thinking though!!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Okay, I know this is a cranky question but, maybe I could save some money so worth asking
> 
> I have one of those poratble Air Con units that cools things down in my work room. A product of this cooling is water which I normally pour away.
> 
> ...



Simple answer - no. You shouldn't use it in your printer.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

